# Cup Holder Solution for Maverick 17 HPX-V



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

I made this out of starboard and bought the stainless holders, and attached to the side of console with a v-lock - that way I can take it off if I don't want it in the way


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

forgot to attach


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Robocup on the poling platform works great as a $20 removable addition.

As for under the gunnels you can always get the fold down ones. They come in plastic teak etc.
https://www.boatoutfitters.com/whit...MItpXAhbCt4gIVEkwNCh0FAw9yEAQYASABEgL_JPD_BwE


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

going on about 6 years with my sea snell cup holder 
https://www.seasnellmarine.com/Products.html


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

If you have aluminum rod holders on your console, you could have a single cup holder welded to the stern side of them.


----------



## Merc82 (Jun 5, 2018)

My buddy bought some Sea Sucker cupholders for his new Drake Nomad. Pretty impressive how strong they are.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Check out these Edson cupholders. Same stainless as their steering wheels and same over the top quality. I had the double on my Hells Bay side console and they looked and worked great. You can also hang flies and lures off it while you fish.

https://edsonmarine.com/shop-all/pedestals-cockpit-accessories/drink-holders/


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007IL61TS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01CU081IU/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

What I used.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

I mainly use the recessed cup holders on my poling and casting platform which I think are 100% worth it after I gained the courage to install them. I would give up the ones I use running the boat before that. The only nice thing is holding your coffee on the early morning runs.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I absolutely love these: 
https://www.westmarine.com/buy/kasswinns--liquid-caddy-cup-holder--13141957?recordNum=2

They come in black or white. Here's what's great about them - they give you multiple mounting options. I have mine mounted to my grab bars around the console and I have them positioned so they are not in the way. They also adjust to the size of the beverage so you can hold cans or larger bottles. Then they swivel so when you hit wakes or whatever, your drink does not spill.


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

I have this one in my hpxv17 https://www.seasucker.com/collections/marine/products/2-cup-holder-vertical-mount


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm just putting this out there: Safety and convenience.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Another vote for SeaSucker. Their suction system is really strong.


----------



## SeaWave (Sep 10, 2018)

Check out Tackle Webs. They have a cup holder solution with no holes needed. I use a few under my hatches for lines and misc storage and work great! 

https://www.tacklewebs.com/search.php?search_query=cup&Search=


----------

